# MATT BARNES NEEDS OUR HELP...



## Dynasty Raider (Nov 15, 2002)

His Aunt was murdered ...

KABC

By ABC7.com staff

Wednesday, July 23, 2014


LOS ANGELES (KABC) -- 
Los Angeles Clippers player Matt Barnes is using social media to ask fans for help finding his aunt's killer.

Barnes posted a picture of the murder suspect, identified as Michael Williams, on his Instagram and Twitter accounts on Tuesday and wrote "This dude stabbed my auntie in the neck last week and left her for dead on the sidewalk. She ended up dying on the way to the hospital in the ambulance."

Police says Barnes' aunt was stabbed to death two weeks ago in Sacramento. Investigators believe Williams is her estranged husband.

Barnes urged his followers to contact police if they have any information.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

You make this thread with all caps in the title like what are you expecting? R-Star and Jamel to hit the streets of SoCal in Batman and Robin cos and solve this crime?


----------



## Dynasty Raider (Nov 15, 2002)

Adam said:


> You make this thread with all caps in the title like what are you expecting? R-Star and Jamel to hit the streets of SoCal in Batman and Robin cos and solve this crime?


Do I know you? There's no story within the typing of the subject ... just happened it was in caps. Did I break a law or something?


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Adam said:


> You make this thread with all caps in the title like what are you expecting? R-Star and Jamel to hit the streets of SoCal in Batman and Robin cos and solve this crime?



Why should anybody expect anything less?


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

If you're going to go around stabbing people in the neck, you might as well have the most generic name imaginable - Michael Williams. They might as well be trying to track down Raj Punjab in India.


----------



## Dynasty Raider (Nov 15, 2002)

For those not making fun of Matt's family crisis, he will be on Good Morning America tomorrow, Tuesday, 7/29. I believe it is just to repeat what we already know, but to a larger audience.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

Stabbed in the neck? That's not Michael Williams' style.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Is this not Michael Williams the former Twolves point guard that hit like 98 free throws in a row?


----------



## Dynasty Raider (Nov 15, 2002)

From Good Morning America:


*Police Arrest Alleged Suspect After NBA Player Used Twitter to Track Down Aunt's Killer*

By ABC NEWS 

Over the past few days, Barnes had used his celebrity status to launch a social media manhunt. The Los Angeles Clippers small forward pleaded with his hundreds of thousands of Twitter and Instagram followers to keep an eye out for Michael Williams, the prime suspect in the murder of Barnes’ aunt Tanganyika Hoover. 48.

In a tweet, Sacramento Police said Williams is "in police custody thanks to a citizen tip. He was located in the Sacramento area."

Authorities did not provide any further details.

Hoover was estranged from Williams, but the two were staying at a friend’s house on the morning of July 8, when the friend said he found Hoover outside, her neck slashed, struggling for life.

Williams was nowhere to be found, police said.

Following his aunt’s death, Barnes felt compelled to act. So he posted images of Williams, along with a plea: “This dude stabbed my auntie in the neck last week & left her for dead on the sidewalk, she ended up dying on the way to the hospital in the ambulance.”


The post quickly spread from Barnes’ friends to his fans, to strangers he’s never met.

“Having the platform that I have, I wanted to speak out on social media,” Barnes said before today's arrest.

“When it’s your family, you just feel like you … you can do more. You want to do more,” he said.

Hoover struggled to talk in her final moments, Barnes said. She was trying to say ‘M.’

“She was trying to say who did it and what happened,” Barnes said. “And she, you know, literally, with her throat being cut … lost her voice.”

Williams was considered the only suspect, Sacramento Police Chief Sam Somers said.

Somers said the attention Barnes has given to the case has been helpful.

"He's a local kid. He has a following here in Sacramento. And having his name attached with us and helping in this investigation will help us actually solve this matter,” Somers said.

As for Barnes, the offseason has been busy. He’s preparing to host the Matt Barnes Basketball Camp from Aug. 4-8. His 12th NBA season is approaching, too. Beyond the court, he promises to keep fighting for justice for his beloved aunt.

“In her unfortunate passing, I’m hoping to be her voice and, y’know, her eyes and ears and really try to help in any way possible,” he said.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

They might need to assign an extra referee when the Los Angeles Clippers play the Philadelphia 76ers this year.


----------



## Dynasty Raider (Nov 15, 2002)

GNG said:


> They might need to assign an extra referee when the Los Angeles Clippers play the Philadelphia 76ers this year.


I don't understand ... what does Philly have to do with this thread?


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

GNG said:


> They might need to assign an extra referee when the Los Angeles Clippers play the Philadelphia 76ers this year.


"Stanley please this is serious!" 

- Jim from the office, when the group was debating how Michael can kill Toby, Hitler and Bin Lauden with two bullets and Stanley interrupted by saying "this is all make believe, why not just have magic bullets?"


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

Dynasty Raider said:


> I don't understand ... what does Philly have to do with this thread?


If I explain the joke, it's not as funny.


----------

